# Handy - Verbindung schlecht?



## Reder1 (12. Januar 2018)

Hi,

 

hab mal ne Frage. Während ich heute mit meinem Handy telefoniert habe, war beim ersten Versuch nach 10 Sek. das Gespräch abgebrochen.

 

Als ich es nochmal versucht habe, gab es nach 10 Sek. für ca. 20 Sek. merkwürdig klingende Geräusche - erst kam ein ähnliches Geräusch wie die Modems früher, wenn man sich ins Internet eingewählt hat, danach hatte es sich angehört wie eine Tonaufnahme, die sehr schnell zurückgespult wurde. Mein Gesprächspartner hat das ebenfalls gehört.

 

Was kann das gewesen sein?

 

Danke


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2018)

Aliens.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht habt ihr auf irgendeine Art aus Versehen eine Weiterleitung oder Konferenz zu einer Fax-Nummer geschaltet. ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2018)

Die Wahrheit will wieder nicht gehört werden und wurde gelöscht!!111

 

A L I E N S!

 

 

 

 

 

Ich hatt solche Probleme auch mal. Einmalig und nie wieder.

Hast du deinen Gesprächspartner auf eine mobile oder Festnetznummer angerufen?

Bei der Festnetznummer kann das Problem auftreten, was ZAM bereits beschrieben hat.

Ansonsten kann auch einfach mal die Technik spinnen.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Spoiler



Aliens.


----------



## cloneW (30. April 2018)

An Fax habe ich auch gedacht, aber es kann alles Mögliche sein...Passiert das öfters oder war das ein einziges Mal?


----------



## clarcb (30. Oktober 2019)

Es befinden sich keine Zimmerpflanzen, Wasserrohre, Fußbodenheizungen, feuchten Wände und Decken in der unmittelbaren Nähe des 1&1 DSL-Modems.

Kodi Lucky Patcher nox


----------

